# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  S'dua të flas - ndarja poezi 2010

## Fiori

*S'dua të flas*

Mos më bëni të flas
Nuk dua
Të shpalos
Dhimbjen,dashurinë
Në këngë shoh gjak
Gjak
Të një të pafajshmi
Kurse valët e detit vjedhin jetën
Fëmijës të porsalindur
Mos më bëni të flas

----------

